# Please help me, no not suicide.



## home (Feb 22, 2008)

Okay I will be coming here more often and I am being rushed by mean people. The point is if I ever come here sounding strange. You simply tell me in harsh words. And I am a bbw lover. The point is that if I ever come here sounding strange. Tell me that I am a philosopher. That is my destiny and I should talk philosophy with a friend to get it out and stop being a bum and start taking philosophy courses so I can one day be a philosophy teacher and be in a school teaching philosoply students where I belong. I know I am asking a lot. But I am a fellow bbw lover and have contributed to the site and will be back more often. So I think it is all good. Not asking too much if I contribute cool fanfics and poetry am I? Thanks in advance. Home.

And the forgetting and retrieval of this from my memory has cost me much. So please I beg remind me. Thank you.


----------



## home (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank you for giving me a place where I could put this and post my yearning Home


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 22, 2008)

home said:


> ...The point is that if I ever come here sounding strange. Tell me that I am a philosopher. ...



You are a philosopher.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Feb 22, 2008)

You are a philosopher. And I'm supposed to remind you of something. What, I have no idea.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 22, 2008)

You are definitely a philosopher. And you should take some classes and eventually maybe even teach philosophy to philosophy students. And maybe even share your fanfic and art here, and ask for feedback.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 22, 2008)

Home, your thread speaks very deeply to a sensitive issue. Thank you.


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 22, 2008)

hey, i suck at this. what does this mean? i find it intriguing

p.s. you are a philosopher, home


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2008)

*wants some of what ......* ooooooppppssss Sorry wrong window again :doh:


----------



## bexy (Feb 22, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> hey, i suck at this. what does this mean? i find it intriguing
> 
> p.s. you are a philosopher, home



*ditto! im confused but also intrigued!*


----------



## mossystate (Feb 22, 2008)

If you lived here..you would be home...:bow:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 22, 2008)

I are confused. Yes, more than usual.


----------



## Ash (Feb 22, 2008)

The point is that you are a philosopher, and this is your destiny.




:blink:


----------



## Jack Skellington (Feb 22, 2008)

Some times I wonder if I am more apathetic or indifferent. But then I remember I dont really care one way or the other.


----------



## Jes (Feb 22, 2008)

GREAT SUCCESS!



welcome home, Home.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 22, 2008)

And if you decide to get serious about not being a bum, here is a good long-distance correspondence course you might check out:

http://www.watleyreview.com/AdFawkes.html


----------



## LalaCity (Feb 23, 2008)

Don't worry about sounding strange, home..._Viva la Strange_, I say!

Saying unusual things sometimes helps others to see their world with new perspective...like in Plato's Allegory of the Cave...hey, you just _might_ be a philosopher after all!


----------



## Fyreflyintheskye (Feb 23, 2008)

tao te fwhat? :huh:
*
*
I feel sort of enlightened now... I don't know if it's because tears are pouring out of my eyes from laughing or because I'm not the crazy one in this thread. :bounce: It's a great weight off my mind not having to supply the dose here. In any case, I will run out of rep cache using it on everyone right here, so I wish there were a group rep button


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 23, 2008)

Remember what they say: when your home is strange, you have a strange home. :bow:

Philosopher!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 23, 2008)

Sweet.


----------



## phatfatgirl (Feb 23, 2008)

Santaclear said:


> Remember what they say: when your home is strange, you have a strange home. :bow:
> 
> Philosopher!



ohhh wow!
now i've really been enlgihtened! Here's some rep for you!!


----------



## themadhatter (Feb 23, 2008)

Mwhahahaha.


----------



## Zoom (Feb 23, 2008)

It's too easy to be a philosopher. Try harder. Why not be opinionated instead?


----------



## Santaclear (Feb 23, 2008)

Call me Acidophilus.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 23, 2008)

For some odd reason....all this reminds me of that part of Star Wars where C3PO called R2D2 a mindless philosopher.....


----------



## Shosh (Feb 23, 2008)

Hello Home. I would love to hear some beautiful words and heartfelt philosophies.

Susannah


----------



## Dravenhawk (Feb 23, 2008)

Welcome home, Home. My house is your house until it's sombody else's house.

I shall burn one in your honor dude.:bow:

Dreavenhawk


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 23, 2008)

home said:


> Okay I will be coming here more often and I am being rushed by mean people. The point is if I ever come here sounding strange. You simply tell me in harsh words. And I am a bbw lover. The point is that if I ever come here sounding strange. Tell me that I am a philosopher. That is my destiny and I should talk philosophy with a friend to get it out and stop being a bum and start taking philosophy courses so I can one day be a philosophy teacher and be in a school teaching philosoply students where I belong. I know I am asking a lot. But I am a fellow bbw lover and have contributed to the site and will be back more often. So I think it is all good. Not asking too much if I contribute cool fanfics and poetry am I? Thanks in advance. Home.
> 
> And the forgetting and retrieval of this from my memory has cost me much. So please I beg remind me. Thank you.



'Home' - I've probably no business responding to this message, except that at the moment I stumbled onto it, I was listening to an Arne Fogel program on Bing Crosby. Fogel presented two songs, both of which seem to contain a message for you. It is not a message from me - I am just the mode of transmission. If you find meaning for you in these songs, welcome to it. If not, just let them go.
*
"Don't ever be afraid to go home"

Don't ever be afraid to go home,
Don't ever be afraid to go home,
When you've hitched your wagon to a fast falling star,
And the last string is broken on your love-sick guitar,
Whatever you're doing and wherever you are,
Don't ever be afraid, don't ever be afraid to go home,
I used to be afraid to go home.
But one day, I was made to go home,
Now I was almost certain they would lock the door on me,
'Cause I'm that sour apple on my old family tree.
But folks who really love me made me welcome as could be,
Don't ever be afraid, don't ever be afraid to go home.

I used to be afraid to go home.
But one day, I was made to go home,
Now I was almost certain they would lock the door on me,
Cause I'm the sour apple on my old family tree.
But the folks who really love me made me welcome as could be,
Don't ever be afraid, don't you ever be afraid,
Don't ever be afraid to go home. *
​

*



"And You'll Be Home"

"Have you ever been to Mandalay ... or Cairo on a market day ...
"Have you found the perfect spot for you ...
"Did you ever ride through Central Park ... or walk through Paris after dark ...
"Have you done the things you want to do ...
"If you feel there's somewhere you should go ... that's the only thing to do, you know ...

Chorus:
"You have to follow your dreams till they all come true ... look around when they do ...
"And you'll be home ...
"You have to follow your heart and it may be far ... then just ask where you are ...
"And you'll be home ...
"There'll always be meadows yonder with greener clover ...
"Than those you'll wander right over ...
"That shining castle you see on a distant shore ... go and knock on the door ...
"And you'll be home."

​*


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 24, 2008)

and remember.... the forgetting and retrieval of this from my memory has cost you much, it is.

You philosopher you.


----------



## Tragdor (Feb 24, 2008)

Schopenhaur says that suffering is postive existance and pleasure is negativity. So my advice for you to suffer more. 

Also you should perserve your body when you die _a la_ Jeremy Bentham


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 24, 2008)

.......................



WELCOME TO DIMS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

PS you are a philosopher. This is for great justice take off every 'Zig'.


You know what you doing.


----------



## love dubh (Feb 24, 2008)

Man, this guy tears through n00bish undergrads and DOES NOT AFRAID OF ANYTHING.


----------



## mejix (Feb 24, 2008)

prolegomena: 

*one*
el mejix must not be seen, only smelled.

*two:*
el mejix that can be smelled must be groped, not probed.

*three:*
el mejix does not answer questions. there is chaos in the heavens but on earth there is: la di-va, la ripley, la summer.




*


----------



## altered states (Feb 24, 2008)

Unemployment Office Clerk: Occupation?
Comicus: Stand-up philosopher.
Unemployment Office Clerk: What?
Comicus: Stand-up philosopher. I coalesce the vapors of human existence into a viable and meaningful comprehension.
Unemployment Office Clerk: Oh, a *bullshit* artist!
Comicus: Hmmmmmm...
Unemployment Office Clerk: Did you bullshit last week?
Comicus: No.
Unemployment Office Clerk: Did you try to bullshit last week?
Comicus: Yes!


----------



## troubadours (Feb 24, 2008)

this thread is so fucking bizarre.

am i like the only one not in on the joke?


----------



## love dubh (Feb 24, 2008)

troubadours said:


> this thread is so fucking bizarre.
> 
> am i like the only one not in on the joke?



Stay gold, ponyboy.


----------



## OfftoOtherPlaces (Feb 24, 2008)

troubadours said:


> this thread is so fucking bizarre.
> 
> am i like the only one not in on the joke?



It's like a wave, so just ride it.

(secret: none of us know what this is about)


----------



## Tragdor (Feb 24, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> It's like a wave, so just ride it.
> 
> (secret: none of us know what this is about)



Just like life itself........oh I said something deeeeeeeeeeep


----------



## troubadours (Feb 24, 2008)

Say Hello to the Angels said:


> It's like a wave, so just ride it.
> 
> (secret: none of us know what this is about)




o ok





thats rite keep eating
is it just me or is domo lookin' prety plump


----------



## Tooz (Feb 24, 2008)

&#12362;&#12395;&#12366;&#12426;&#12434;&#39135;&#12409;&#12390;&#12356;&#12427;&#12489;&#12514;&#12367;&#12435;&#12399;&#12385;&#12423;&#12358;&#21487;&#24859;&#12356;&#12290;&#12541;(*&#12444;&#9661;&#12444;*)&#12494;


----------



## love dubh (Feb 24, 2008)

"picture" = "thread"


----------



## Spanky (Feb 25, 2008)

Philosophy......have another. Get smarter.


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 25, 2008)

Spanky said:


> Philosophy......have another. Get smarter.


relevant: http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=xQycQ8DABvc


----------



## GWARrior (Feb 25, 2008)

Okay I will be coming here more often and I am being rushed by mean people. The point is if I ever come here sounding strange. You simply tell me in harsh words. And I am a slut. The point is that if I ever come here sounding strange. Tell me that I am a dirty whore. That is my destiny and I should talk prostitution with a friend to get it out and stop being a bum and start taking tricks so I can one day be a supreme whore and be in a school teaching hookers where I belong. I know I am asking a lot. But I am a slut and have contributed to the site and will be back more often. So I think it is all good. Not asking too much if I contribute cool nudey pics and erotic poetry am I? Thanks in advance. GWARrior



im sorry. i just had to.


----------



## Spanky (Feb 25, 2008)

GWARrior said:


> Okay I will be coming here more often and I am being rushed by mean people. The point is if I ever come here sounding strange. You simply tell me in harsh words. And I am a slut. The point is that if I ever come here sounding strange. Tell me that I am a dirty whore. That is my destiny and I should talk prostitution with a friend to get it out and stop being a bum and start taking tricks so I can one day be a supreme whore and be in a school teaching hookers where I belong. I know I am asking a lot. But I am a slut and have contributed to the site and will be back more often. So I think it is all good. Not asking too much if I contribute cool nudey pics and erotic poetry am I? Thanks in advance. GWARrior
> 
> 
> 
> im sorry. i just had to.



My prescription is ........bowling. And lots of it.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 26, 2008)

mossystate said:


> If you lived here..you would be home...:bow:



But, I thought he was home  Ugh. I'll never get this philosophy stuff



troubadours said:


> am i like the only one not in on the joke?
> o ok
> 
> 
> ...



There you go....now you're getting it


----------



## bb19 (Feb 26, 2008)

You know there are always going to be bitter angry people in the world, so sadly is philosophers just have to live with it... LOL i was called a philosopher in my only thread LOL i didn't get it at first but ...............:doh: NOW I DO!!!!


----------



## mango (Mar 3, 2008)

*"God is horny".




*


----------



## Jes (Mar 3, 2008)

bb19 said:


> You know there are always going to be bitter angry people in the world, so sadly is philosophers just have to live with it... LOL i was called a philosopher in my only thread LOL i didn't get it at first but ...............:doh: NOW I DO!!!!



can you explain it to me then, please? because I really don't get it.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 3, 2008)

mango said:


> *"God is horny".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I would tell you how much this turned me on except I think Gawd is still mad at me.......I suspect it had something to do with all that sex I had with Satan :doh: :blush:


----------



## home (Sep 24, 2011)

Yes, of course, you all enlightened me. No, life did. Sigh, you live you die and you breathe inbetween. And sometimes if you're lucky you have sex. Funny. Maybe I should say get lucky? Ah, no quotation marks added. Well, life has shown me that Philosophy is a truly disrespected. Dare I say art? So I decided to be a Tesol Teacher instead. Now I figure that I can teach English to immigrants. Sigh, what is the point of it all I wonder? Sex, drugs, booze? Or is it to settle down and have a family? Or is it truly to pursue the "Impossible Dream"? Is the point simply to procreate and move our genetic material onto the next generation so that some part of us, however small continues on into the future? Or is the point to help others? Or just to have fun and not give a who cares? Or is it finally all of the above? I never considered that one before. To have a full happy and healthy life? Viktor Frankl believes in Logotherapy. The finding of meaning in life and that suffering has purpose to drive us on to a new pursuit. But... I have thought a lot about things. Including tradition and upbringing. Ah, well enough of boring you guys and Ladies, laater.


----------



## AnnMarie (Sep 24, 2011)

You are a philosopher. 

(Thank God you gave us those instructions 3 years ago, otherwise my reply would have been completely different.)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 25, 2011)

themadhatter said:


> Mwhahahaha.



Best post in the thread.



GWARrior said:


> Okay I will be coming here more often and I am being rushed by mean people. The point is if I ever come here sounding strange. You simply tell me in harsh words. And I am a slut. The point is that if I ever come here sounding strange. Tell me that I am a dirty whore. That is my destiny and I should talk prostitution with a friend to get it out and stop being a bum and start taking tricks so I can one day be a supreme whore and be in a school teaching hookers where I belong. I know I am asking a lot. But I am a slut and have contributed to the site and will be back more often. So I think it is all good. Not asking too much if I contribute cool nudey pics and erotic poetry am I? Thanks in advance. GWARrior
> 
> 
> 
> im sorry. i just had to.



This is confusing to me.....because I thought Gwarrior had changed her name to Saoirse. :huh: :doh:


----------



## tonynyc (Sep 28, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> This is confusing to me.....because I thought Gwarrior had changed her name to Saoirse. :huh: :doh:








* Shouldn't have any confusion stress you out...perhaps a "Giant Weiner" will make things all better - *


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Sep 28, 2011)

AnnMarie said:


> You are a philosopher.
> 
> (Thank God you gave us those instructions 3 years ago, otherwise my reply would have been completely different.)



a philosopher and a prophet!


----------



## EMH1701 (Sep 29, 2011)

42.

I'm really surprised no one has mentioned this yet.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Sep 29, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Best post in the thread.
> 
> 
> 
> This is confusing to me.....because I thought Gwarrior had changed her name to Saoirse. :huh: :doh:



Check the dates on the post. OP started this thread 3 years ago and just bumped it again yesterday. You're quoting old posts. That's where the confusion is coming from.

Too bad I figured this out AFTER repping someone for a three-year-old post. LOL. Ah well. Still rep-worthy, even if a vintage post.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 29, 2011)

tonynyc said:


> * Shouldn't have any confusion stress you out...perhaps a "Giant Weiner" will make things all better - *



Thank you- it's been kind of a bad week for me so I needed that 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> Check the dates on the post. OP started this thread 3 years ago and just bumped it again yesterday. You're quoting old posts. That's where the confusion is coming from.
> 
> Too bad I figured this out AFTER repping someone for a three-year-old post. LOL. Ah well. Still rep-worthy, even if a vintage post.


It's the old post dates that are actually confusing me. If she changed her name over a year ago.....all her posts older than that should show up under Saoirse, too. 

That seems to be how it worked with other members that changed their screen names, too. They kept their join date/rep statistics the same....only the user name was updated.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 29, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Thank you- it's been kind of a bad week for me so I needed that
> 
> 
> It's the old post dates that are actually confusing me. If she changed her name over a year ago.....all her posts older than that should show up under Saoirse, too.
> ...


It appears to be a different (possibly cast-off) account, even if it is her.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Oct 1, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> It appears to be a different (possibly cast-off) account, even if it is her.



WAS GWARRIOR NOT GWARIOR???? Just whenever I think I'm slick and finally figured something out.....

Eh shit....I wish that damn name changing shit stopped already- it's hard on the Seniors who reside here you know :doh:


----------

